# [ooo-ximian] tip francisation

## colito

Salut,

Un petit post pour vous signaler que pour compiler ooo-ximian en français, à partir de la version 1.3.7, il suffit d'ajouter la variable d'environnement LINGUAS="fr" au make.conf. 

l'anienne variable LANGUAGE ne marche plus.

J'ai pas eu le temps de regarder ailleurs si l'info est déjà passée...mais bon, j'ai un peu galéré pour trouver, alors je poste

----------

## kwenspc

ah merci, justement je voulais emerger openoffice-ximian...(ce qui est en train de se faire)

----------

## Dais

Dans le make.conf ? Ah ouais ? o_O Et cela serait-il aussi pris en compte par les packages KDE par hasard ? (genre i18n, k3b, etc)

----------

## kwenspc

oui je pense, dès que tu fais un emerge, si tu ne passe pas de variable devant il pernd celles par défaut dans le make.conf...donc LINGUAS doit être pris en compte pour tout.

----------

## Dais

C'est bon à savoir ça  :Razz:  hop, une ligne de rajoutée dans mon make.conf  :Razz: 

----------

## alexou2643

 *colito wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> Un petit post pour vous signaler que pour compiler ooo-ximian en français, à partir de la version 1.3.7, il suffit d'ajouter la variable d'environnement LINGUAS="fr" au make.conf. 
> 
> l'anienne variable LANGUAGE ne marche plus.
> ...

 

Si t'avais un truc pour franciser la version déjà compilé, ça serait cool, parce que je me vois pas vraiment compiler Oo avec mon athlon xp 1800+...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## TGL

Tiens, je viens de jetter un oeil à l'ebuild d'openoffice-ximian, et je vois qu'il y a une bidouille crade de prévue pour la localisation de l'aide : 

```
   # unpack help files if present

   if [ -f ${DISTDIR}/helpcontent_${OOLANGNO}_unix.tgz ]; then

      einfo "Using helpcontent for ${OOLFULLNAME}"

      mkdir -p ${S}/solver/${SOLVER}/${SOLPATH}/pck

      tar -xzf ${DISTDIR}/helpcontent_${OOLANGNO}_unix.tgz -C ${S}/solver/${SOLVER}/${SOLPATH}/pck

   fi
```

 Donc logiquement, si on colle dans son /usr/portage/distfiles un fichier helpcontent_33_unix.tgz, on devrait avoir l'aide francisée sans avoir besoin de modifier l'ebuild. Quelqu'un a essayé déjà ? (perso faut que je fasse du ménage avant de pouvoir recompiler un ooo, je n'ai plus les gigas nécéssaires dans mon /var/...)

Oh, et puis aussi, je viens de voir que Ximian a sorti aujourd'hui une version 1.3.8, basée sur OOo-1.1.4. Je sais pas quelle est la réactivité du mainteneur Gentoo, mais ça peut valoir le coup d'attendre qlqs jours si vous envisagez de compiler un OOo ces temps ci.

Et enfin, un petit retour sur la fameuse variable LINGUAS : oui, elle mérite d'être déclarée dans make.conf, parcequ'elle a effet sur pas mal de packages en fait. Il y a bien sûr kde-i18n ou OOo, où c'est l'ebuild qui la prend en compte, mais il y a aussi des packages sources qui en standard vont l'interpréter. Y'en a pas mal qui par exemple n'installe leur fichiers d'aide que pour les langues de $LINGUAS quand elle est déclarée. Par contre, pour éviter les mauvaises surprises, je suggère d'avoir un peu plus que "fr" dedans. Certains packages s'attendent par exemple plutôt à fr_FR, ou bien encore n'ont comme aide francisée qu'un truc embryonnaire mais ne vont pas installer l'aide anglaise plus complète si elle n'est pas dans $LINGUAS. Bref, il me parait plus sûr d'utiliser un truc du style : 

```
LINGUAS="fr_FR fr en_US en"
```

----------

## colito

Merci de ces éclaircissements préciauex, mr le modérateur!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## TGL

 *TGL wrote:*   

> Oh, et puis aussi, je viens de voir que Ximian a sorti aujourd'hui une version 1.3.8, basée sur OOo-1.1.4. Je sais pas quelle est la réactivité du mainteneur Gentoo, mais ça peut valoir le coup d'attendre qlqs jours si vous envisagez de compiler un OOo ces temps ci.

 

Et paf, il vient d'arriver dans Portage. Bonne compil' à vous tous  :Smile: 

----------

## TGL

Par la grâce de Free qui vient de remonter ses quotas disque, j'ai pu mettre un binaire de openoffice-ximian-1.3.8 ici :

http://tdegreni.free.fr/gentoo/openoffice-ximian-1.3.8.tbz2

Il est tout francisé (LINGUAS et fichiers d'aide), et compilé comme ça :

USE : +curl -debug +gnome -hardened +java -kde +nptl +zlib

CFLAGS : -march=i686 -mtune=pentium-m -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe

(il devrait donc fonctionner sur +/- tout ce qui est i686)

----------

## manu.acl

même joueur joue encore : http://manu.acl.free.fr/gentoo/openoffice-ximian-1.3.8.tbz2

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

USE="-curl -debug -gnome -hardened +java -kde +nptl +zlib"

----------

## TGL

 *manu.acl wrote:*   

> même joueur joue encore : http://manu.acl.free.fr/gentoo/openoffice-ximian-1.3.8.tbz2
> 
> CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O3 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"
> 
> USE="-curl -debug -gnome -hardened +java -kde +nptl +zlib"

 

Bienvenue sur le forum, manu.acl ! Ça fait toujours très plaisir de voir quelqu'un qui débarque avec un premier post pour donner de l'aide et non pas pour en demander  :Wink: 

----------

## manu.acl

Tout le plaisir est pour moi   :Wink: 

----------

